

Rumor: Scribd.com running out of money.   - lemonysnicket
http://www.fuckedstartups.com/2008/10/26/rumor-scribdcom-running-out-of-money/

======
teej
I guess it's just a matter of infrastructure cost (big) overshadowing profits
(small).

That being said, Scribd does a GENIUS SEO trick that I haven't seen anywhere
else. Scribd tracks all search terms that lead to a document, and then embed a
link in that document's page with the search term as the anchor text. To see
this in action, go to a Scribd document
([http://www.scribd.com/doc/918737/Ruby-on-Rails-Simple-
Exampl...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/918737/Ruby-on-Rails-Simple-Examples-
Strings)), go to the "Indexing" box in the lower right, and scroll through the
list.

------
pstinnett
I'm a big fan of Scribd and I've been using it in numerous projects. I really
hope they can stay afloat for their own (and my own) sake.

